# Do you hang out with your siblings?



## MobiusX

I am one of those who will never hang out with them. We only did when we were kids and it was good. Now I can't stand them. I can't decide which one I hate more, number 2- the loud mouth, or number 3- the spoiled brat, it's hard to decide. I'm 27, other one is 22, other one is 16. I don't even like looking at them.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Sometimes go to the movies with my sister as she participates mystery shops and I go with her.

Otherwise, only family occassions or they happen to be visiting home.


----------



## cakesniffer

Yes, my sister's my new best buddy since I moved back home. Always wanting to go to the shops, eat, get drinks. It's kind of fun since we were constantly at each other's throats growing up. But now we're "adults" that can play nicely together.


----------



## Famous

One is ok, the other 2 are believing that I want to steal their inheritance money from our mother and that I will disappear to columbia with a bunch of ukranian hookers and a bag of smack.
they are brain dead and I'm embarrassed they are my brothers


----------



## Fenren

I would, but my sisters too embarrassed to be seen with her quiet freaky brother, in case anyone she knows sees her.


----------



## Lasair

It's not that we don't get on but my brother is 16 and well we have no reason to hang out.....


----------



## cybernaut

I have 2 siblings, and I'm the oldest. Like you OP, my sister is a loud mouth/judgmental and criticizes things that relate to my SA, being a loner/weirdo, etc. My little brother, who's about 10 years younger than me, is the one that I'm able to talk to the most without feeling any SA, joke around with, and feel comfortable around the most. I wouldn't say "hang out" though, due to our 10 age year difference xD. He just kind of looks up to me as a motherly figure in a way.Sometimes, I'll take him to any places that interest him..like kiddie places, museums,movie theatre, the park,etc.


----------



## Marlon

I don't hang out with my sister. We could have been this way though, seeing as she used to always ask me if I wanted to go to the movies with her. I always rejected the offer.


----------



## nothing to fear

When my brother lived here I used to hang out with him but when he can visit he's always really busy.


----------



## letitrock

I would hang out with my youngest brother, but hanging out with my second younger brother would be weird. I mean if I had to eat lunch with him or something like that while waiting for my mom and other brother, I'd be fine, but otherwise, I wouldn't initiate plans just with him.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I hang out with my older sister. My 2 step brothers are 30-some and have families, so that doesn't really work. My brother is way too secretive and quiet, so we hardly exchange words.


----------



## nycdude

Just my brother, since all of my other sibilings live somewhere else and I have not seen a few in years.


----------



## Jnmcda0

Very rarely. It isn't that I don't want to, but they are busy leading their own lives. My brother is a doctor and is doing his residency in Chicago. I haven't seen him in months. My sister lives fairly close, but she works nights and has her own group of friends that she hangs out with when she isn't working. We occasionally get together for dinner, but other than that I don't see her except on holidays and at family functions.


----------



## extraordinary

Rarely, so I voted no. She lives almost 5000 miles away, so I'm lucky to see her once a year.


----------



## Paul

No, my sister and I only talk a few times a year at family holiday/birthday stuff where our parents are around. Haven't even had an email conversation with her in about 11 years. I gave up as she was just being as annoying and superior/snobby as ever.


----------



## diamondheart89

Yes, we get on pretty well.


----------



## purplefruit

I only have one brother who is close to me in age, the ohters are kids. We get along great but we don't hang out at all. The most time we spend out of the house is when one of us drives the other somewhere.


----------



## AussiePea

Quite a bit now that her bf lives here and brings his friends around and we go riding together etc.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I live with my sister and i visit my brother all the time.


----------



## Meli24R

No I wish, but my sibling is severely mentally ill. Sometimes my mother takes her places and go along, but I can't really be friends with a person who is completely incoherent the majority of time.


----------



## pita

If there's nobody else around, my sisters will hang out with me. I'd hang out with them more but they actually have lives/friends, and they don't seem to find me all that amusing.


----------



## whiterabbit

Not really, no. I see them occasionally and we get on well, but they have lives and prefer each other's company to mine. They bond over computers. When they're all together they talk in a language I don't understand.


----------



## shadowmask

I don't have any blood siblings. I occassionally make small talk with my two stepbrothers when they come by the house. Nothing beyond that.


----------



## Jcgrey

I have an older sister. We hang out sometimes. In fact, now that one best friend of mine moved to Seattle last year, and the other one is in jail, going to be for 18 years. she's the only person I hang out with now.


----------



## Resonance

I don't have any, but I want to be included in the poll *sniff*


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My eldest bro lives in another city so I rarely see him & my bro that lives here is always busy & highly social so we don't chill much but I get on fine with both my bros


----------



## Elleire

One of my brothers lives at school, the other one is too young, and the only time my sister is even remotely pleasant to me is when she wants money. So, no.


----------



## cafune

Yup, I hang out with my brother. But it's not by choice... so it doesn't mean much.

EDIT: Okay, I'm being mean, I actually do genuinely like my brother. So I suppose it'd be by choice sometimes!


----------



## Kong

ShinAkuma said:


> I am one of those who will never hang out with them. We only did when we were kids and it was good. Now I can't stand them. I can't decide which one I hate more, number 2- the loud mouth, or number 3- the spoiled brat, it's hard to decide. I'm 27, other one is 22, other one is 16. I don't even like looking at them.


It's the opposite with me, i am the youngest of 3, one is 9 years older than me and probably thinks i'm a spoiled brat, i think he is arrogant and selfish, we barely say a word to eachother. The other one was 7 years older and i got on well with him, but he died ages ago. I don't think he really got on with the oldest brother either.


----------



## copper

I don't see my brother very often. He might come here to visit every few years. He is busy with his career in the Air Force. Right now he is going to school to become a Nurse Practitioner at a school outside of D.C.


----------



## Stormclouds

I don't have any siblings .


----------



## meegs

yes me and my sister r rarely apart which i guess people might see as wierd since we two years apart in age but shes exactly like me wen i was her age.... which actually saddens me


----------



## Northern Lights

I do have a twin sister and a brother who's 5 years younger. I get along very well with both of them. Unfortunately we all live in different towns and that's why we don't get to meet too often.


----------



## Neutrino

My sister doesn't live here, so no. If she did live here, still no. I cannot stand her.


----------



## IvyAndRoses

Don't have any.


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE

*My older brother is like my best friend*

Yes, pretty much my older brother is my best friend right now since all my friends have practically abandoned me, and his friends don't hang out with him much anymore since he has a wife and kids now. I usually just hang out with him at his house, if either of us had more money we would probably do more together. My younger brother is 8 and I like hanging out with him, but he's overly emotional and gets mad at people for no reason so I don't put up with him when he's like that, which is like all the time....


----------



## GunnyHighway

**** no. My brother is a douche and I can't stand him.


----------



## skygazer

Hmm, yes, but I have to bribe or threaten them to hang out with me.


----------



## meco1999

I only have a half-brother, but he's 25 years older than me and I haven't seen him or heard from him since 1991 (when our dad died). I don't even know where he lives now, or if he's even alive.

My other half-brother was 24 years older than me and died when I was 6 years old (he was only 30).


----------



## hmnut

No.

But that is more because I am 32 and he is 10. 

I think it would seem a little too odd if we hung out a lot (unless I was babysitting).


----------



## Dub16

I would rather hang by a metal thread and have wild vultures peck at my peanuts until there's nothing left.

But she's a nicel girl. I cant figure out which of us is at fault.


----------



## Rosedubh

My brothers one of my best friends.


----------



## rgrwng

as a middle child, i have to say a definite NO to that. my little brother makes me look bad cause he's lazier than me, and my older brother is the spoiled child, so i am forced to make time out of my productive day to say, mow his lawn for him, and i don't even live with him. 

plus my older brother has no common sense 'cause mom dictates he doesnt need any if the family is caring for him, so he is a complete tool, and brags about beating people up, which is entirely false information. this is the same person who utters the n-word in a pizza hut with matching persons in the pizza hut.

it is always a bad idea for me to go out with siblings, they are trouble in every sense.


----------



## DanaWK

*kinda*

My second youngest brother who is a year younger than me used to treat me like **** when we were younger and held some socially unacceptable things i'm not proud of over my head every time i slightly made him mad, i'm wondering if those past things contribute to my SAD and if my brother finding out about them and holding them over my head made the problem worse. both of my brothers (both younger than me) are the outgoing/sports watching bar goers that like to party allot. I like to party, but i can't stand bars and am not interested in sports to the same extent they are. We have become different people so i guess is only natural.


----------



## HTF

no, i have an older brother and sister... and never talk to them


----------



## stewie

Not really...


----------



## Toppington

I let my brother hang out in my room when I'm in a decent mood and not doing much of anything. Otherwise he usually stays out and gives me my space when I ask for it. We get along pretty damn well for being siblings though, so I guess I can understand most people steering clear of their siblings. We just have it lucky. :b


----------



## MrGilligan

I hang out with both of mine all the time.  I have a sister two years older than me, so she and I grew up together and did everything together. (We still do often, but she's married now, so we don't hang out as much...) And I have a sister eight years younger than me. She's 14 and I'm 22, but we still get along pretty great. She's mature for her age, and I'm immature for mine, so we have a lot of fun together. I love my sisters. ^_^


----------



## coeur_brise

Yeah, I do sometimes. They were my main source of socialization during childhood and throughout high school. Sigh, I kinda miss those times since they've all moved out of the house. We only see each other like once a month or so now.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

My sisters and I were close when we were kids. Now, not at all


----------



## LordScott

i do all the time!


----------



## Nogy

My oldest brother, i never hang out with. I use to see him almost everyday because i worked for him, but still thought of him as an arragant, self centered person. I love hanging out with my twin sister though. I consider her the closest person in my life, and we use to hang out several times a week. I've moved to a new city now though, and our time together is limited. Its always awesome when we see each other though, and she tells me how excited shes been to see me. I feel the exact same way, but have a harder time expressing it...thats just how i am


----------



## UgShy

Nah. My sister is married and I rarely see her


----------



## olesilentone

Yeah. One of the only reasons I haven't ended up in the deep end.


----------



## komorikun

If we lived in the same city we would. My sister is 6 years younger than me. She lives on the other side of the country.


----------



## mysterioussoul

i rarely go out with my brother. we don't go out but we talk and joke around.


----------



## Ventura

My half brother died when I was 13 and he was 19  I loved him to bits.


----------



## To22

Ventura said:


> My half brother died when I was 13 and he was 19  I loved him to bits.


I'm sorry, that must of been hard.

I don't hang out with my siblings. I have 1 that's a year younger and he's my only full brother and he's lived with me his whole life. We have a ton in common but I can't help but feel like he thinks I'm a loser. He seems to still be in that, "cool teenager" social phase. Whatever the case hanging out with him is uncomfortable, we're quick to fight and it seems like he's ashamed of me in public.

I know we love each other and if things get serious we'd take a bullet for each other but on most occasions we can be doing the same thing (like playing basketball at the gym) and we'd be talking to everyone else more than each other and we'd probably argue a lot too. Most people will tell me that brothers are supposed to fight a lot but whatever.


----------



## Tentative

I hang out with my little sisters when I go and visit my parents' place. My brother visits me occasionally, since he also lives on campus. We get along well.


----------



## GuyMontag

I get along well with my siblings. One of my brothers lives in another city, so I don't see him as often.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Yes, I hang out with my brother. He's my only best friend in real life right now and I feel more comfortable going out or spending time with him than anyone else.


----------



## AfarOff

I hang out with him if we're specifically doing something together. Just for fun? Hah. Hell no. We're polar opposites and he's one of the worst people I know.


----------



## MidnightBlu

No. Me and my sister are 12 years apart and growing up it was hard to be close friends because of the vast age difference. She babysat and took care of me in some ways though. Today we don't hang out either, we are too much different and she's not nice sometimes.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Sometimes. We rarely go out anywhere together, but we'll watch TV and movies together sometimes and chat around the house.


----------



## NatureFellow

Neverrrrr


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I hang out with my brother sometimes and I use to hang out with sister when I lived in that town but she is too busy nowadays since her kids are getting older now. I have another sister too who is the oldest, she lives in a different town as well so I don't hang out with her.


----------



## 0589471

It was on and off growing up, but since we both finished high school, my sister and I have become very close. She's pretty much my best friend now, as much as sisters can be anyway. It's been the one thing that's remained constant in my life, we've been through the same things and lived together since birth, we just know how to put up with one another. It's not like we're always together, we just happen to like doing things together sometimes.


----------



## Bunyip

I hang out with my siblings all the time. My immediate family = my only friends. My sister is two years older than me, and my brother is four years younger than me. We enjoy each other's company.


----------



## lad

Only my little brother, my middle brothers always stoned around his flat and my oldest brother lives in a different city (not that I'd want to see him anyway).


----------



## Matomi

Nope, never.
I don't get along with them.


----------



## 84929

I'm the baby in my family. All my siblings are older then me by 23, 21 and 18 years. When I was little they never hung out with me and vice versa. 

My sister lived outside the state so I never really saw her. In fact I don't have a real relationship with. My brother had his only family at the time. And my other sister just hated my *** for existing at the time.

But when I got to be the age of 15. My sister who is 18yrs older then me. Finally got over her **** about hating me cause I was born last and she was no longer the baby in the family. She realized that we had actually a lot in common. So we hang out every other weekend. 

My other sister who lives in another state has been going through somethings recently. She has been calling again. And its weird cause now she wants to talk to me. I don't know what to say!:um I'll make an effort to speak with her a little more so I can get to know her better.


----------



## TigerRifle1

I have a twin and an older brother. Never hang out with either of them.


----------



## KelsKels

Wow the results are pretty much tied. I would if I had siblings.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

No. We don't like each other and I will not tolerate any kind of disrespect anymore from them.


----------



## low

Nope. Can't stand them. I'd rather go stand for 2 hours in a cold field. Absolutely can't wait to get away from my family.


----------



## Relz

Yes! My older brother is my best friend. We weren't always so close, we argued a lot until he went off to college; then we started to appreciate each other more. Now I love him more than anything, and he's the only person who I know looks out for me.


----------



## JenN2791

Nope. My brother is an introvert.. loves his alone time.


----------



## arnie

No. My sister lives in madison and only comes done to see us ocassionally. When she's in town I talk to her quite a bit, but when she leaves I can't talk on the phone. Somehow its just easier in person.


----------



## Elixir

My bro is twelve years old and although we fight, we're very close...it's weird but we're very much alike both physically and emotionally.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

I voted no because I only get to see her once or twice a year during family gatherings. We get along okay, but it seems like we live in totally different worlds as we're practically polar opposites.


----------



## offbyone

I hang out with both my sisters, who are both around ten years older than I am. One is a few years less, the other a few years more.


----------



## Jinxx

In my case, hanging out would be babysitting since my only sibling is a 1 year old. :lol


----------



## layitontheline

Not really. I do spend time with my sister when we visit, but that's only a couple times a year. : ( my other siblings live nearby but they're much older than me so we don't exactly hang out.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I hang out with them all the time. I enjoy it though, because I have no friends. My brothers are there to sort of fill the void


----------



## applesauce5482

nope!


----------



## ImWeird

No... Can't really stand any of them.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I spend a lot of time with my sister but not so much with my brother. Even though we have more in common, he would rather throw himself off a cliff than hang out with me. 

I was really mean to him when we were kids though so... can't blame the guy. Heh heh heh.


----------



## VC132

right now, no. i would like to do stuff with them more. they've been busy.


----------



## Bre1491

Yes, I have a sister that is 3.5 years older than me and completely my opposite. She lives 100 miles away, but always wants to do things with me which forces me to try things that I wouldn't normally try. We just got back from Cancun tonight, the highlight of the trip for her was dinner at Senior Frogs...it was the absolute worst part of the trip for me. I was on the verge of a panic attack the entire time, I felt like a fool that I couldn't handle what most 21 year old girls would enjoy.


----------



## PickleNose

I like to go out with my sister. She likes me to go with her sometimes to help her carry stuff from the stores. We don't necessarily "hang out" but we do so more than we used to.


----------



## aloneanddizzy

No. My sister and I are separated by over a decade in age, by a fair amount of distance, and by completely different (almost opposite) attitudes and interests. She has also been generally considered to be quite good-looking, unlike me, so her life experience has been markedly different from mine (she was popular in school, then got married and is raising a family, hence making me the quiet, weird uncle that no one ever sees).


----------



## Kingpin

Not as much as I used to.
I hardly hang out with them at all now.

That's what friends are for, not siblings.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Not really. I have an older brother who's turning 26 soon and he used to be embarrassed of me when he was a teenager, so we never spent time together as kids except on family vacations. He's no longer embarrassed of me but he's busy working these days and prefers staying in when he's not. The most hanging out we do is watch hockey in the living room together.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

yeah, my sister sometimes. She's starting to annoy me though


----------



## leave me alone

No - don't have any siblings.


----------



## MaxPower

Yes, sometimes.


----------



## catcharay

My sister is coming tomorrow for the weekend so we're doing shopping and sight seeing. We only get along if I tiptoe around her - I try to minimize all opportunities of recreation and fun involving her because she can snap any minute. Anyways, tomorrow shouldn't be too bad because she is shouting for everything!


----------



## sugarcane

Yes im very close with both my sisters they are as close to having friends as I can get.


----------



## Nekomata

That woiuld be a no~ my sister goes to uni in another country, and even when she comes back... we don't get along very well. We used to hang out more as children, but now... nothing.


----------



## aquilla

No. I don't understand my sister, and she doesn't understand me. Our interests are so different that it's hard to do something together. After all, I don't even see her much at home lately.


----------

